# Planet Audio HVT 7100 Amp



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281270167095


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

interesting....


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

I guess people are gonna wait til the last minute and snipe it.


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

Sold


----------

